

Why Binge-Watching Is Bad - mosescorn
http://blog.parsely.com/post/26920053289/a-brief-comment-on-binge-watching-tv

======
portmanteaufu
A similar argument has been made for commercials. "Without the breaks, the
audience becomes less engaged over time! Watching with commercials makes the
show better." I dropped my cable subscription because of my loathing for
commercials. I'm not sure how much less engaged you can be than that. Watch
however you'd like.

I read an interesting blog post via HN several months ago regarding the future
of television formatting. The gist was that now that getting a show over the
internet is starting to become a reality, the need for shows to run for a
fixed duration of time or be released serially is alleviated. The storytellers
can do whatever they please. I really enjoyed Netflix's new series
Lilyhammer[1], and loved that they dropped the entire first season all at
once.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilyhammer>

~~~
mosescorn
having watched both dvds of shows and the same shows on television (same with
hulu v. television) I prefer to watch the episode in its entirety minus
commercial breaks, except for certain sitcoms. I think that Seinfeld and
Friends may play better with the breaks.

------
Strangiato
Television (even The Wire) is not very important and the viewing habits of
strangers does not merit this much thought. Watch, read, and listen however
you would like to.

~~~
mosescorn
trollin and cruise controllin. respect

~~~
mosescorn
@Strangiato you really think television isn't important and viewing habits
don't merit much thought? television and viewing habits both drive big $$$ and
are vehicles for politics etc.

~~~
Strangiato
Television advertising has a large effect on society. Television viewing
trends have a large effect on society. Specific television content doesn't (or
shouldn't) have a large effect on individuals. Their preferred schedule for
viewing television content has even less effect.

I am not a fan of tv. I think the current television offerings make the world
a worse place, and I really only watch baseball and Breaking Bad. (I did like
The Wire too.)

~~~
mosescorn
"shouldn't" is the operative term there.

------
Tycho
tl;dr: the wait between episodes of a serialised tv show are really an
integral part of the narration (build suspense, time to reflect, etc.)

------
mosescorn
many will tl;dr, few will win

